# Im pregnant.. why does my chihuahua hate me now?



## anlong423 (Aug 17, 2009)

My husband and I have had our chihuahua for about 4 or 5 months now. When we first got her she was a bit scared and nervous and would occasionally snap at us. But then got use to us and has not done that since. I am now 6 months pregnant and for the past month of my pregnancy I can not go anywhere near her. She will snap at me if I even get close to her and constantly growls at me. I cant pick her up and or even pet her. But then other days its back to usual where she is so loving to me. She loves me one day and hates me the next. I am worried about when I have our baby if she is acting like this I don't want her near our child, I cant risk her hurting him. Yet I don't think I could part with her.. I don't know what to do??? And I cant afford obedience classes as someone on another site suggested, not in our budget AT ALL. I was just wondering is this something that chihuahuas are known to do??


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Chi's can be odd little dogs. I was walking through the room one day with a load of laundry in my arms--my dog went crazy barking and growling. Sometimes when they can't figure out something that's how they react. Have you changed your style of dress due to the advancing pregnancy? Do you look radically different from your Chi's perspective? My dog freaked out one day because I walked through the room with my hair wet and slicked down after a shower. It could be something as simple as you look different. Try to see things from her view (literally and figuratively.) Keep us posted and congratulations on the pregnancy!


----------



## anlong423 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks for replying... that could be it, i didn't think about that. I don't personally think I look much different but from her perspective I'm sure there's a difference. She seems to be doing a little better the past couple of days. She still has her moments but I can pet her most of the time now. Thanks!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

they're so funny sometimes aren't they?! When i wash my hair and it's slick back and wet, like Jerry's mum was saying, my two will not sit on my lap they'll just look at me from far away until my hair is dry and fluffy again LOL.

I think the most important thing is to be calm and positive around her. Was she from a bad home? or have a bad past? she may need more time to settle in and she can probably sense that things are changing around her which makes her nervous. When you sit down next to her just ignore her and let her come to you and give her treats when she's being good.

I would never have a nervous or "nippy" dog around a baby but i understand it would be a hard decision to give her up if she's not getting any better. Good luck xx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

they can react to stupid things. My sister once wore a fur coat and Cookie and benny tried to attack her!!!!! She had to take it off.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

It may also be a change in hormone levels making you smell different to her.
Its a real worry though if she is snappy and nervous before the baby. A grabby toddler and a nervous little dog isnt a good combination. You will have to try and get her calmer and used to baby paraphenalia before your new arrival.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Animals are so funny and sensitive.

I had the opposite thing happen to me with my cat.

When I was pregnant my cat fell totally in love with me. She couldn't get enough of me. It was sooo funny.
The vet said it was the hormones or pheromones I was giving out.


----------



## anlong423 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks guys.. yeah I am so nervous about having her around the baby. I'm just not sure how she will react towards him. And obviously he wont understand not to grab at her and scare her. 

TashaZ- That would explain why she acts that way except she came from a good home before we got her. A friend of mine had raised her from about 6 or 7 weeks old but they couldn't have a dog in their apartment anymore and gave her to me. They were really good to her and loved her to death.


----------

